
Think You're Discreet Again? Think Again: Data Inference and Privacy - longdefeat
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/21/opinion/computational-inference.html
======
O_H_E
This is currently being discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19715450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19715450)

